# Any advice on how to find a job in the field?



## nathanolson01 (Sep 5, 2012)

I completed the Biller/Coder program and did a 3 month externship. I have also just recently passed the CPC certification exam. I was wondering how to go about finding a job in the field without knowing anyone in the field. I've applied to several places online and have gotten no responses. I've called several offices and have gotten several "No we aren't hiring." I understand that I most likely have to start off as a biller before I can become a coder and I'm okay with that. I live in southern california between LA and Orange County. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## pandorarose3 (Sep 5, 2012)

Your best bet is to work your way up. Even getting in working medical records.  Most offices want to hire people from within their offices first before they hire from outside, and with with out at least a few years under your belt it is even harder.  

I know its hard to swallow that advice, but its the best way to go about.  With your knowledge you can slip in doing medical records, make friends with the billing department.  Show them your work ethic and they will notice and the next opening they may tap you for it.


----------



## mcnaryk (Sep 6, 2012)

pandorarose3 said:


> Your best bet is to work your way up. Even getting in working medical records.  Most offices want to hire people from within their offices first before they hire from outside, and with with out at least a few years under your belt it is even harder.
> 
> I know its hard to swallow that advice, but its the best way to go about.  With your knowledge you can slip in doing medical records, make friends with the billing department.  Show them your work ethic and they will notice and the next opening they may tap you for it.



I completely agree with Pondorarose3! I started as a medical receptionist then worked my way up, through referrals, charge entry, and finally into coding. Most companies hire from within, so take whatever you can get and show your enthusiam, offer to help out in other areas, show you that you want to work-they'll notice. Even if they are not hiring, try local medical groups, hospitals (since most medical groups/doctors are affliated with hospitals these days), urgent care clinics, etc. Just be polite and ask if you can leave your resume-I know at my last job we never advertised-we always had a steady pile of resumes to review and hired from those. Good luck!!


----------



## dclark7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Go to your local chapter meetings and network.  Many times other coders know about job openings (even entry level).  By going to chapter metings you not only get to network, you can find other people who have been through this and who are willing to share ideas and offer advise.


----------



## genjer712 (Sep 6, 2012)

The problem I am running in to is that I have been at my current job for quite a while and make a decent salary. I wanted to try something different and branch out. I have a certificate in medical office administration and medical billing/coding. Also just recently passed the CPC exam. For me, tt would mean taking a HUGE pay cut to start at something entry level like medical records or front desk clerk. I am not saying I am too good for it by all means, but I can not afford to take a huge cut when I have a family to support. Needless to say, since I do not have "experience" I am overlooked as well. I work for an insurance company and have for quite a while. I was hoping that would help with the "experience", but so far, I have gotten no where.....


----------



## wannabecoder (Sep 6, 2012)

genjer712  I feel your pain!  You have a private message.


----------

